# Looking For A Pick-up Cap ?



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anyone in Pa ,NJ , or bottom of New York know of any caps for sale for my truck ? It needs to between 1999 to 2006 chevy shortbed 82" long . Would like the flat roof , for the canoe . Any color or material ( aluminum or fiberglass ) . I keep telling the Wife "We need it for camping " . Thanks , Dean .


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have had both ARE and LEER. both have lifetime warranties and fit very nice but are $$$. I ordered mine carpeted and had a full padded Bedrug installed in the bed. when you open the tailgate it looks like the back of an SUV, lights and all. Once you find a brand, you could search for a dealer on their website. Some dealers by us even have used caps from lease trade-ins, etc.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You might want to try Craigslist as well. I see a lot of that sort of thing in this area there.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I am not interested in selling my cap, but I do have a soft tonneau cover i would like to sell. It was only on the truck for 4 months. I was not able to get my tools into the bed with the cover on it, as much as I hate the cap, It makes life easier for work tools.


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> You might want to try Craigslist as well. I see a lot of that sort of thing in this area there.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 I will try Craigslist . Thanks .


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a tonneau cover in the garage , I did not like it . Then I bought a ladder rack , tired of that but I can put the canoe on top , bikes and wood in the box When we go camping . Thanks anyway , Dean .


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I know we have a few places in the Lancaster area that sell caps - they may also sell used caps. If you like, I can PM you the info.


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

Too bad it's not a Ford. We have 2 caps sitting at my work, and the board (our bosses) told us to get rid of them, so they're both free. I know that 1 fits a Ford shortbed, but I don't know what the other one fits (it is a shortbed cap). Both of them are fiberglass, and both should be repainted, but your more than welcome to look at them, or if anyone wants them, they can gladly have them.

Ralph Miller
194 N 7th street
Lehighton, PA 18235
[email protected]
home phone # 610-377-1961
cell # (lifeline) 570-657-7442


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ralph & Brenda Miller said:


> Too bad it's not a Ford. We have 2 caps sitting at my work, and the board (our bosses) told us to get rid of them, so they're both free. I know that 1 fits a Ford shortbed, but I don't know what the other one fits (it is a shortbed cap). Both of them are fiberglass, and both should be repainted, but your more than welcome to look at them, or if anyone wants them, they can gladly have them.
> 
> Ralph Miller
> 194 N 7th street
> ...


Hey....I'm VERY interested. I have the a 2008 F-350. Do you know if it will fit mine? I have the tailgate step, so that might throw a curve ball.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Too bad it's not a Ford. We have 2 caps sitting at my work, and the board (our bosses) told us to get rid of them, so they're both free. I know that 1 fits a Ford shortbed, but I don't know what the other one fits (it is a shortbed cap). Both of them are fiberglass, and both should be repainted, but your more than welcome to look at them, or if anyone wants them, they can gladly have them.
> 
> Ralph Miller
> 194 N 7th street
> ...


Hey....I'm VERY interested. I have the a 2008 F-350. Do you know if it will fit mine? I have the tailgate step, so that might throw a curve ball.
[/quote]
Now that would be a good roadtrip!

" Hey Honey, we need to go cross country so I can get a free cap for my truck......."

Probably cost more in fuel than a new cap.


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I know we have a few places in the Lancaster area that sell caps - they may also sell used caps. If you like, I can PM you the info.


 Sure , I can call them . The worst they can say is no . Thanks , Dean .


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

tradingup said:


> I know we have a few places in the Lancaster area that sell caps - they may also sell used caps. If you like, I can PM you the info.


 Sure , I can call them . The worst they can say is no . Thanks , Dean .
[/quote]

Dean, I sent you some info. Good Luck!


----------

